# Itv



## lynnr (May 16, 2011)

Currently have Spanish registered car in UK which will be due for its ITV in September. Anybody have any ideas if/how we can do this from UK cheaply? Am I right to assume that the only options are to try to put it on UK plates or drive it back to Spain for its ITV?

Many thanks.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

lynnr said:


> Currently have Spanish registered car in UK which will be due for its ITV in September. Anybody have any ideas if/how we can do this from UK cheaply? Am I right to assume that the only options are to try to put it on UK plates or drive it back to Spain for its ITV?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi,

Not 100% sure, but I think getting an ITV in the UK would be as difficult (and as useless) as getting an MOT in Spain.

Each country has it's own tests. Neither are available reciprocally. Neither have legal status when applied to cars from other countries.

You might be able to drive it back on Spanish plates, however if you were stopped, I would imagine that you would have to show proof of an appointment in an ITV station. 

If you put it on UK plates, won't you have to go through all the fun of re-registering it on Spanish plates at the Trafico?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

lynnr said:


> Currently have Spanish registered car in UK which will be due for its ITV in September. Anybody have any ideas if/how we can do this from UK cheaply? Am I right to assume that the only options are to try to put it on UK plates or drive it back to Spain for its ITV?
> 
> Many thanks.


Your only real option is to itv it in Spain. If you re-register it on english plates the dvla will not send the papers back to spain as the spaniards charge a fee , unlike the dvla. Therefore the vehicle, will still be classed by the spanish as spanish registered & you'll keep getting the road tax demands, etc. If you still have property , bank accounts, etc ; here these will eventually be embargoed. To put it on uk plates requires you to notify trafico that you are exporting it to the uk & obtain the relevant paperwork.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Perhaps the Ferries are the answer, then get it tested at the port of arrival in Spain,

Hepa


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

You are allowed to drive a car without ITV only, when you are on your way to a test station. The easiest way would be to get an appointment for the date you are arriving in Spain with your local test station and keep a prove of this appointment with you. This still would not be perfectly legal though, cause this is only valid for the closest ITV station. As mentioned before you could come over by ferry and have it tested (with appointment) in a test station nearby. 

More things to keep in mind: a car without valid ITV most likely won't be covered by your insurance policy. It all boils down how far you are willing to bend the rules. If you want to be 100% legal you would have to get the car transported to Spain and have it tested before using it properly on the road.

When are you planning to come over to Spain?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Your only real option is to itv it in Spain. If you re-register it on english plates the dvla will not send the papers back to spain as the spaniards charge a fee , unlike the dvla. Therefore the vehicle, will still be classed by the spanish as spanish registered & you'll keep getting the road tax demands, etc. If you still have property , bank accounts, etc ; here these will eventually be embargoed. To put it on uk plates requires you to notify trafico that you are exporting it to the uk & obtain the relevant paperwork.


Actually they do send the documentation back to Spain ..... just been through all that .... it can take an age though to do it. The road tax in Spain and the requirement for ITV only ends when you have re registered the car on UK plates. I took mine back last September, but because I didnt register it on UK plates until January they are insisting that I pay the next years road tax here.

Its a simple form to de register here, but I have to go all the way to Traffico in Valencia to do it!


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

If we took our Spanish registered car to UK, and then it broke down beyond economic repair, how would we get it de-registered in Spain?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

youngagepensioner said:


> If we took our Spanish registered car to UK, and then it broke down beyond economic repair, how would we get it de-registered in Spain?


Documentation to Trafico together with (presumably) a scrappage certificate or similar documentation from DVLA


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for that information Stravinsky.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*car*

Hi Lynn

If you have a cheaper end car I may be interested as long as it's on Spanish plates etc PM me if you are looking to sell it rather than register on UK plates


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lynnr said:


> Currently have Spanish registered car in UK which will be due for its ITV in September. Anybody have any ideas if/how we can do this from UK cheaply? Am I right to assume that the only options are to try to put it on UK plates or drive it back to Spain for its ITV?
> 
> Many thanks.


You realise it's still attracting SUMA, even though it's in the UK.
One of ours went back in September last year, but I had to pay this years tax on it because the re registration was not done until February


----------

